Ask HN: What do you plan to learn in 2019? - simplegeek
======
scarface74
I guess this is the other side of the question I answered:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18745974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18745974)

Certifications: I have a slightly negative bias against certifications as far
as resume building, but I do like them as a forcing function as far as
learning and my company pays for them:

AWS Sysops Certification

AWS Advanced Networking - I’m first and foremost a developer/architect but
networking is a weakness I want to improve.

AWS Big Data - it’s half AWS specific technologies and half just hosted
versions of non AWS technologies like Hadoop

JavaScript/Node - and the rest of the $cool_kids JavaScript back end stack.

Docker

ElasticSearch

------
urs2102
I'd really like to improve my intuition around linear algebra. It's been a
little while since college, but sometimes I find that my natural understanding
isn't as rock solid as I'd like. I guess its a matter of where to start...

Maybe I'll dive into some Three Blue One Brown videos now.

------
Makaren0
Programming -.-"

------
auslegung
\- TDD

\- AWS certified developer

\- Patience

\- Optimism

